# Painting 04 GTO Badging



## Baaaa04GTO (Oct 18, 2010)

Has anyone ever painted their badging a different color than the stock "silver"? I was thinking about doing my 04 GTO with black badging instead, but I don't know if it would be a better idea to just go with overlays rather than painting them...

If you've ever painted your GTO's badging please post some pics (and maybe a quick "how-to"), or if you have black overlays I'd like to see those too. Oh by the way, my GTO is Impulse Blue 

Thanks!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I would do overlays. Its soo much easier, quicker, and not permanent if you don't like it.


----------



## LEDFOOT (Jan 8, 2011)

Overlays would be much easier...


----------



## CRAB AAS (Mar 27, 2011)

i wanted to change my side gto letters to gold and the back gto and 5.7 gold also. my goat is black. i thought it would look good. any opinions??


----------



## Baaaa04GTO (Oct 18, 2010)

I did a gold/black theme with my Trans Am I had previous to the GTO. It looked real sweet, but then again that was a good color scheme with the old birds (especially with the big bird on the hood). It would look pretty cool though I'd imagine.

My GTO is Impulse Blue and I have recently purchased and put on the black overlays. They are ok...don't cover the badges all that well. I think if at all possible (even to pay someone professionally) I'd rather have the badges painted.


----------

